# Sassafras



## charcoal junkie (Sep 23, 2016)

Anyone here ever use Sassafras to cold smoke their bacon? I just got 30lbs of belly to smoke and looking for a good pellet/wood choice.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 23, 2016)

You can start here:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/50439/woods-for-smoking

There are some that say yes, and some that say no on this topic. I have never used it as I don't have any near me.


----------



## timstalltaletav (Sep 23, 2016)

charcoal junkie said:


> Anyone here ever use Sassafras to cold smoke their bacon? I just got 30lbs of belly to smoke and looking for a good pellet/wood choice.


I've used splits in a hot smoking situation.  I've never seen it in pellet form.


----------



## charcoal junkie (Sep 25, 2016)

Todd sells them.


----------



## cfarley (Nov 9, 2016)

Todd who?


----------



## cfarley (Nov 9, 2016)

I love to use sassafras for regular smoking. I didn't know they sold it in pellet form.


----------



## donr (Nov 17, 2016)

Todd is the fine gentleman who owns A-Maze-N Products.


----------

